# Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)



## bsb carp (30. August 2012)

An alle die Fehmarn mögen lieben und kennen!#h                      Ich Fahre in Oktober mit einem Kumpel auf die Angelinsel Fehmarn für ein Langes Wochenende,wir wollen dort Schön vom Strand aus Angeln! Da wir beide das zum ersten mal machen habe ich ein paar fragen an euch die Fehmarn vom strandangeln kennen!Was beisst im Oktober in der Brandung und was für durchschnittsgrössen haben die fische?Wie angelt ihr und mit was für Montagen(Bilder währen cool) Wie weit muss ich raussprügeln?Was ist besser Watti oder Kneifer oder Kombi aus beidem?Ach fast vergessen wo auf der Insel (habe eine karte von fehmarn)Binn auf euch angewiesen un bedanke mich im voraus für eure tips und Ratschläge!#c


----------



## Tomverl (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo BSB Carp,

Guckst du hier
http://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Fehmarn-Meerforellenangeln-Brandungsangeln/dp/8799313235/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346328490&sr=1-10

Wir angeln seit einigen Jahren auf der Insel und haben mit diesem Buch angefangen.

Da ist jedes Angelufer beschrieben, Wurfweiten, Köder, Montagen etc.

Deine ganzen Fragen kann mann so pauschal gar nicht beantworten.

Oktober ist nicht schlecht für die Brandung, Wassertemperatur sollte passen, so um 10 Grad.

Wir waren letztes Jahr ende Novenber auf Fehmarn und haben eine ganz schlechte Woche erwischt, eine Woche eher war noch alles ok.

Hier noch ein par kleinigkeiten

1. Westufer Bojendor/Wallnau bessere und größere Plattfische auch schon Mittags

2. Ostufer besser für Dorsch

3. Angelladen Fehmarn Tackle oder den Laden direkt in Burg, oder Baltic Kölln am Hafen (Unbedingt Wattwürmer vorbestellen)

4. WO angeln? Am besten an dem Ufer wo der Wind drauf steht.

5. Wattwürmer oder Ringler, ich nehme nur Wattis, (Glaubensfrage) da gibt es aber unterschiedliche Meinungen. Wir bestellen immer so für 3 Personen 450 St. pro Tag 100st/ca.20 Euro.
Wenn viele Krabben unterwegs sind und du 4 Wattis auf zwei Haken machst, halten die einige Minuten und sind dann weg.
Kannste vorher ausrechnen 2 Ruten = 4 Haken = 8 Wattis für max. 15 Min.

So viel Erfolg und das alles steht auch noch ausführlicher in dem Buch, das würde ich mir vor eurer Reise holen und schon mal studieren.

Gruß
TOMVERL


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hey, 

Also dem ist eingtlich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Nur vielleicht holst du dir noch von der Rapsbande noch dazu den Angeln führer brandungsangeln. Dort sind viele nützliche Tips dirn sowie eine menge Vorfächer.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## bsb carp (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#hman besten dank schonmal#h             werd das beherzigen! Da wird das Krebse füttern aber mal teuer! was hilft wenn die krebse da sind? Stelle wechseln oder sind die überall?Habe gehört das der tauwurm auch funzt in der ostsee was haltet ihr davon wenn mann ein kombi aus watti und taui macht?Hält vieleicht länger!#c


----------



## zanderpapst1965 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



Tomverl schrieb:


> Hallo BSB Carp,
> 
> Guckst du hier
> http://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Fehmarn-Meerforellenangeln-Brandungsangeln/dp/8799313235/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346328490&sr=1-10
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis auf Euer Buch, soeben bestellt!!!


----------



## bsb carp (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#hman danke für die tips#h

Ich glaube das wird ein super teures Krebsefüttern so wie ich das höre!Was macht man wenn mann merkt das die krabbler sich die Würmer runtermopsen?Stelle wechseln oder bringt das nix?Was haltet ihr von einem kombieköder aus Watti und tauwurm? Das hält vieleicht besser am harken! Und habe das gehört das der tauwurm das ne zeit im ostseewasser aushält!(und billiger)|kopfkrat 

Freu mich auf eure antworten!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## degl (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Große auftreibende Lockperlen.......bringen etwas Erleichterung bei Krebsfrass.......allerdings kosten die Dinger Wurfweite

gruß degl


----------



## bsb carp (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Danke degl!
werd vorher noch zu meinem gerätehändler und schau mal was der so im regal liegen hat!:m
Auf die sache mit dem tauwurm gibt es wohl keine antworten?
Oder hat das keiner probiert?|kopfkrat
sonst sind die tips von euch recht gut!
------Habe nun rausgefunden:wind im gesicht eine weit die andere wo die ersten wellen brechen! Mit wattwurm und 2 Harken pro Rute! Wenn Kebse die Würmer mopsen dann grosse auftreibende Lockperlen drannmomtieren! Für Platte sandige Stellen für Dorsch Steinige!
Wenn ich irgendwas vergessen oder durcheinander bekommen habe meldet euch bitte! Bin für weitere ratschläge recht offen!

Ach ist vieleicht jemand das erst oktoberwochenende zufällig auch auf der Insel?#h


Gruß
Marc


----------



## Tomverl (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hi ich noch mal,

Nein wir sind ab 1.11.2012 auf der Insel

Zu den Tauwürmern, sollen im Sommer auf Aal funktionieren.

Tauw. haben wir auch schon versucht, bei uns im Herbst ohne Erfolg.

Von Gulp die Gummiwattis haben wir auch versucht, bei uns ohne Erfolg.

Da knnst du jetzt warscheinlich fragen wen du willst, das habe ich hier im Board auch schon gemacht.

Wattis und Seeringler sind das Maß aller Dinge.

Die Wattispreise muß man sich einfach schön rechnen, wenn du mal ein Jahr auf der Insel erlebst wo sie knapp sind und trotz Vorbestellung der Händler sagt nimm einige weniger als bestellt dann fährst du alle Läden ab und der Preis spielt dann irgendwie keine Rolle mehr.

Ich mache das immer so:

Am ersten Tag 150- 200 Würmer, die restlichen werden abends nach dem Angeln neu in Zeitung verpackt und die Toten aussortiert.

Am zweiten Tag werden sie noch mal morgens neu verpackt und kontrolliert.

Dann hole ich mir für diesen Tag weniger Würmer.

Bei Fehmarntackle und der Laden in Burg, da kann man weniger Würmer kaufen als man vorbestellt hat.

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## bsb carp (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Danke für die Tips#h

Jetzt fahren wir nicht blind auf die insel!

Ach eine sache noch: Wie lange muß man die würmer vorbestellen?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## degl (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



bsb carp schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips#h
> 
> Jetzt fahren wir nicht blind auf die insel!
> 
> ...



Meisstens disponieren die Händler  Montag oder Dienstag ihre Würmer.........also das ist der beste Zeitpunkt um fürs WE vorzubestellen.

Oder später hoffen, das genug da sind und dann bestellen, das man nicht umsonst hinfährt

gruß degl


----------



## Tomverl (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo,

Ich bestelle die Würmer für November jetzt schon, ist warscheinlich nicht nötig aber egal.

eine Woche vorher rufe ich da noch mal an um zu kontrollieren ob die das nicht verbaselt haben.

Da bin ich immer ziemlich pingelig, sollte das mal nicht klappen mit den Würmern dann sind 4 Tage Angeln samt 1/2 Jahr vorfreude im Hintern.

Nur mal so ne Frage, welche Ruten,Rollen,Schnur habt Ihr?

Wir haben uns die ersten zwei Jahren mit falschem Material ganz schön rumgeärgert.#q

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## bsb carp (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo Tomverl #h

Ich fische alles von mitchell Ruten 4,20m Wg.100-250g

Rollen auch von Mitchell mit 350m 0,30 in Gelb und 20m Schlagschnur 0,50mm!

Werden fertige weitwurfsysteme von zebco mit 2 Haken
einiges zum selbstbasteln von montagen(Grosse auftreibende lockperlen hä hä wegen der kebse) und ne gute auswahl an bleien!

Na dann werd ich mich morgen mal rann machen und Wattis bestellen!!!

Ach ja werd noch meine 2 aalruten mitnehmen Zebco cool eldorado in 2,70m wg wahlweise die haben 3 wechselspitzen
1:bis 80g 2:bis 150g 3:bis 250g mit der mittleren kann ich so auch um die 70m ********n!

Was für Gerätschaft fischt du denn?


----------



## Tomverl (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo,

Shimano BeastMaster 4,25 -250 gr.
Shimano Aero Technium 017er Spider 15 Meter Mono Keule
027-060

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



Tomverl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Shimano BeastMaster 4,25 -250 gr.
> Shimano Aero Technium 017er Spider 15 Meter Mono Keule
> ...



Hey,

Und was soll dadran falsch sein? Oder hast du dir das jetzt erst gekauft?

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Schmale (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

um den 1. november wird es wohl voll werden, da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## bsb carp (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo Carpfreak!

Meinst du mich? Oder Tomverl?

Ich für mein teil komme bestens mit meinen sachen zurecht!
lässt sich prima mit werfen--------über die 100m komme ich da mit!|supergri

Was meinst du Tomverl mit ihr habt 2 Jahre mit dem Falschen
Gerät gefischt?
Was hattet ihr denn da für Gerät mit?|kopfkrat
Hmm? Geflochtene schnur und dann noch dünn damit kannste ja fast nach Dänemark werfen wa? :m


Gruß
Marc


----------



## Tomverl (4. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo noch mal,

Wir hatten zuerst 030er mono und 060er Mono mit albright Knoten.

Da sind wir dran verzweifelt, der Knoten hat des öfteren einige windungen der dünneren Schnur beim auswerfen mitgenommen#q

Dann haben wir nach dem x-ten Abriss ohne Schlagschnur geangelt.

Da unsere Wurftechnik immer besser wurde hat die 030er natürlich irgendwann beim Auswerfen nicht mehr gehalten.

Da habe ich mich 2 Jahre mit rumgeärgert obwohl einige im Board damit klar kamen.

Dann habe ich 4 Wochen im Board gelesen und mich für die oben beschrieben Monatge entschieden, das ist ganu mein Ding.

Zusätzlich nehme ich noch diese Kunststoff klemmen wo das Blei eingehängt wird, da hat man bei einem "Hänger" nur das Blei verloren.

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



bsb carp schrieb:


> Hallo Carpfreak!
> 
> Meinst du mich? Oder Tomverl?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Marc, 

Ich meinte Tomverl. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## bsb carp (6. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



Tomverl schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal,
> 
> Wir hatten zuerst 030er mono und 060er Mono mit albright Knoten.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für deine Antwort!

Ich Knote meine Monoschnüre mit dem Blutsknoten das geht sehr gut!

Was machst du für Knoten wenn du so wie du sagst Geflochtene mit mono verbindest?


----------



## Tomverl (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich mache auch den Blutknoten, wenn der sauber gebunden ist
und bei der geflochtenen einige windungen mehr genommen werden dann ist der perfekt.

Gestern habe ich bei Fehmarntackel Würmer bestellt,

Wir sind zu drit, 500 pro Tag irgendwie doch einige zu viel.
Muß ich wohl noch mal anrufen und einige abbestellen.

Jedes mal wenn wir die vorbestellen drehen wir am Rad und diskutieren ewig über die Menge.|bla:

zu wenig hatten wir noch nie, aber man muß bei Tackel ja nicht alle Würmer nehmen die man vorbestellt hat.

54 Tage noch

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## bsb carp (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Moin Tomverl!

Danke für die Antwort!
Blutsknoten ist halt siuper!

Ja mit den Würmern ist das so eine sache wenn mann zuwenig bestellt und man dann keine mehr nachbekommt was dann??

Besser paar zuviele die kann mann dann bestimmt noch einem anderen Angler zukommen lassen!!!

Ich merke schon du bist voll Heiß auf Fehmarn wa?

Na dann wünsche ich euch viele und Dicke Fische!!!
Ach Schreib doch mal was deine bevorzugten Ecken auf Fehmarn sind!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Tomverl (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo BSP Carp

ja die bevorzugten Stellen, ist genau son Stress wie mit den Würmern.

Wir sind ja meist zu dritt, dann gibt es schon drei Uferwünsche.

Wir fahren sehr gerne nach Wallnau und Bojendorf, ist Tagsüber bei auflandigen Wind immer für ziemlich große Plattfische gut.

Ist halt Westufer, nur Abends für Dorsch ist halt das Ostufer besser.

Presen, Staberhuk auch an die Ostmole haben wir uns schon gequält, ist echt hardcore.

Im letzten Jahr haben wir nachmittags vom Westufer an das Ostufer gewechselt.

Aber das letzte jahr war sehr schlecht für uns, irgendwas passte halt nicht.

Vor 5 Jahren waren wir bei 5-6 Windstärken und dauerregen, der natürlich von vorne kam bei dem Wind von Mittags bis ca.23:00 Uhr
in Bojendorf, der Hammer ich hatte meinen großen 25 Liter Farbeimer fast bis oben voll.
Und das am Westufer.

Bis zur Dämmerung Plattfisch, und ab der Dämmerung Plattfisch und Dorsch.
Unsere größten Dorsche haben wir in Wallnau gefangen, 2 mal 65 und ein mal 75 cm, das war der Hammer.
Irgendwie hat das im Angelladen keiner geglaubt das wir die an einem Tag in Wallnau gefangen haben.

In Miramar hatten wir mal so viele Dorschbisse das wir zum schluss mit einer Rute geangelt haben und nach 3 Stunden aufgegeben haben,
Von den ganzen Massen an Dorsch waren nur 3 in der richtigen größe.

54 Tage noch und der Rest von heute

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## MBausB (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Ich kann dir nur diese Seite empfehlen, hatt mir bei meinem ersten Brandungsangeln sehr geholfen! Da sind die einzelnen Strandabschnitte gut beschrieben!

http://www.broesel-online.de/strand.htm


----------



## MBausB (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

hier noch eine Seite:

http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/tipps/brandungsvorfach/brandungsvorfach.htm


----------



## bsb carp (8. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Danke euch!  #h

das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter!!:vik:

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Tomverl (9. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo noch mal,

Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage.

Ich würde jetzt gerne mal nen schönen Dorsch mit der Spinnrute verhaften, habe auch einige versuche gestartet aber immer ohne Erfolg.

Entweder zu früh aufgegeben oder falsche Köder.

Meine Fragen:
1: Rute, Rolle da hab ich einiges im Angebot
2. Welche Köder?
3. Lasst Ihr den Köder absinken oder nicht?
4. Nur Abends im dunkeln, oder auch am Tag

Mann ich dreh noch durch 52 Tage noch und der Rest von Heute

Gruß Tomverl



3.


----------



## Mustang450 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



Tomverl schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal,
> 
> Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage.
> 
> ...


Hallo Tomverl,

1. Rute ca 3,00m halt ne normale Spinnrute10-35gr, Rolle 3500 bis 5000er
2. Blinker/wobler bis 28gr , tags helle farben, abends/Nachts dunkel bis schwarz
3. für Dorsch eher tief geführt, ggf auch etwas zupfend

4. meine Erfahrung eher ab der Dämmerung
Ich war am 7.9. auf Fehmarn(Marinestation) alle drei Dorsche haben erst ab der Dämmerung gebissen, werde die´kommende Woche noch mal mit der Spinne losziehen(ist mal was anderes nals das ganze Brandungsgerumpel und Würmer mitzuschleppen:q

Petri Heil
wünscht dir Didi


----------



## Tomverl (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo und danke Mustang450

da komm ich erst mal mit zurecht.

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## bsb carp (21. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#h Moin Moin #h

Gibt es keinen Brandungsangler die mal aktuelle Fänge
melden wollen?:c

Oder geht jetzt kaum einer los?

Würd mich wohl interessieren ob in der Ostsee schon irgengwo was beisst!

1) Wo wurde geangelt? |kopfkrat

2) Mit was für Köder?|kopfkrat

3) Welche Fischarten wurden gefangen? |kopfkrat

4) Wie Groß waren die Fischies (Durchschnitt)|kopfkrat


Freu mich über eure Antworten!:m



Gruß
Marc


----------



## degl (21. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



bsb carp schrieb:


> #h Moin Moin #h
> 
> Gibt es keinen Brandungsangler die mal aktuelle Fänge
> melden wollen?:c
> ...



Wir stehen alle inne Startlöcher.............wehe wenn der Wind sich dreht......|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



degl schrieb:


> .............wehe wenn der Wind sich dreht......|supergri


 

Kommende Woche Detlef.:m


----------



## bsb carp (21. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#h Hallo Degl und Dorschgreifer#h

Seid ihr beide Schüchtern oder warum schreibt ihr so sparsam?#c

Habe doch ein paar Fragen gestellt! Fällt euch da rein garnichts zu ein??
Na und wenn ichr noch in den Startlöchern steht dan man raus mit der Sprache wo es hingeht und so!!!

Dürft ruhig etwas mehr schreiben ich mehme mir dann auch die Zeit alles genau zu lesen!!!

Ich für mein Teil muß leider noch 2 Wochen warten bis ich Hochfahren kann zum Brandeln!!!#q#q

Habe bis jetzt meine Zeit am Wasser damit vertrödelt keine Aale zu fangen! Das ist bis jetzt das wohl schlechteste Aaljahr meines Anglerischen lebens!!#q
Ist das bei euch auch so???

Gruß
Marc


----------



## N00blikE05 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hast du die Möglichkeit mitm Boot rauszufahren? Dann kann ich dir viel erzählen


----------



## bsb carp (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#h Hallo #h

Ja wir Wollen mit Boot raus!
Allerdings haben wir das boot nur für ein halben Tag und hat nur 5 Ps!

Aber wir sind für jeden Tipp dankbar!! Wollen Dorsch und Platte fangen!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Schmale (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

huhu

hab dir mal ne pn geschickt, das könnte dir auch sehr gut weiterhelfen


----------



## N00blikE05 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Gutgut. Ich fahr auch immer mitm 5 PS Boot vom Strand raus... in Presen. Wenn du von da aus links raus fährst (Richtung Fahrrinne) ca. 1.5.-2 km, dann hast du Tiefen von 10-12 Metern. Da ankern und dann gehts los. Als Köder braucht ihr Wattwurm. Am besten ca. 20-30m rausschmeißen und die Schnur stramm halten. Meistens hat man nach wenigen Sekunden die ersten Bisse. Wichtig ist direkt anzuschlagen. Man kann sie auch Schlucken lassen, aber dann krieg mal erst den Harken ausm Magen.... Das letzte mal war ich vor 3 Wochen da und habe mit meinem Kumpel 66 Plattfische gefangen. 3 sind wieder vom Harken abgefallen.

Zum Dorschangeln musst du wieder zurück fahren unzwar vom Presener Strand ausgesehen rechts. Wieder ca 1.5-2 km raus und da gibt es große Steine / viele große Seegrasfelder. Da hat sich es bewährt mit gelben Pilker oder mit einem roten Gummi. Wenn man mit Wattwurm angeln möchte (Nach meiner Meinung hat man damit den besseren Erfolg als Kunstköder), dann muss man sich 2-3 Harken Vorfächer knüpfen, ähnlich Buttsysteme. Hier aber nimmt man statt Perlen Pilotkugeln. 1-2 reichen aus (große rot gelbe). Man kann einen Pilker unten einklippen, aber ich angel immer mit einem ganz normalen Gewicht. Einfach paar Meter rausschmeißen und wieder die Ruten stramm halten. 

So hatte ich meine besten Erfolge.


Gruß Valentin


----------



## bsb carp (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Das ist doch mal was wo man was mit anfangen kann!!!

Besten dank dafür!!


----------



## degl (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Ich hätte nur "spekulativ" antworten können............wenn der Wind sich auf Brandung dreht, ändern sich alle aktuellen Tipps

Somit bleibt nur der Wattwurm, den ich empfehle und das hast du dir bestimmt schon gedacht.

Es wird schon gefangen, doch sind das erst die Anfänge........
da geht noch mehr#h

gruß degl


----------



## bsb carp (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#h Danke dir Degl!

Sowas dachte ich mir wohl!!

Mal was anderes da wir ja erst anfangen mit dem Brandungsangeln! Was hälst du von den fertigen 2 Haken Systemen von Zebco?
Oder was Fischt du für Montagen?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Marc


----------



## N00blikE05 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Achja was ich noch sagen wollte. Weiße und goldene Perlen liefen super!!! Orange joaaaaaaa alles andere recht schlecht.


----------



## degl (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



bsb carp schrieb:


> #h Danke dir Degl!
> 
> Sowas dachte ich mir wohl!!
> 
> ...



Hi Marc,

ich baue mir die Montagen immer selber und habe aber anfangs auch mit fertigen Systemen gefischt und die dann nachgebaut...............

Bei den "Markenvorfächern" kann man schon erfolgreich sein, obwohl die oft nicht sauber gebunden sind(NoNames sind noch schlimmer)
Was ich meine ist, das manchmal die Knoten nix taugen, die Mundschnurlänge/Durchmesser nicht richtig stimmt oder andere Dinge(Haken) nicht MEINEN Vorstellungen entsprechen..........

Aber deshalb kann man doch damit fischen#h

gruß degl


----------



## bsb carp (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#6 Danke euch beiden!

Ich habe von Zebco das 2 Harkensytem und das sieht folged aus( Hauptschnur 0,60mm Mundschnüre aus 0,35mm und die sitzen am wirbel der wiederum auf einem 3cm Siliconschlauch etwas beweglich der Schlauch ist mit Knoten und Perlen Fixiert! An der Mundschnur von unten erklärt 02 Harken in Rot dann eine Ovale Perle die Weiß\Gelb ca.1,5cm lang darüber eine Grüne Fluo Perle darüber dann ein Gummistopper! Auf der Hauptschnur sind dann im Perfekem abstand die Weitwurfklips!) Ich habe die unter die Lupe genommen und das ganze ist Stabiel und sauber verarbeitet!!#6
Kennt die einer von euch oder hat da mit erfahrung?

Ich halte sonst garnix von fertig Gebundenem Mist und binde eigendlich sonst alles selber!!
Aber für 1,20€ kann ich das System nicht nachbauen!!!! :c

Gruß
Marc


----------



## degl (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Mal so ein Gedankenspiel:
Gamakatsu Haken 2 Stk., Wirbel, Perlen, Impactshield, Relayclip..........also 1€ Materieal brauch ich auch schon(habs jetzt nicht genau gerechnet)....da sind die Zebconen schon preisgünstig(fertiggebunden)

gruß degl


----------



## bsb carp (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Danke dir für die Antwort Degl!!#6

Ich werd wohl noch ein paar Lil,Corkys mitnehmen um etwas Experimentieren zu können! Werde die original Harken gegen 0,1 Buttharken mit Öhr austauschen und mit einem noknot anbinden dann kann man etwas ausprobieren!!
Man weiß ja nie vieleicht geht eine Farbe ja besser als die andere!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 

Gab vorhin ja ein Tipp für Farbe (Orange,Gold,Weiß)
Mir hat ein Verkäufer der bei Askari in Bremen arbeitet erzählt das die Farbe Rot ab einer Wassertiefe von 5m nicht mehr existent währe!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Stimmt das oder Spinnt der????

Gruß
Marc


----------



## GeorgeB (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Der Knabe hat nicht gelogen. Wenn du ein bisschen Zeit hast:

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser


----------



## degl (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Marc,

hab schon gehört, das "Srassperlen" verwendet werden..............manchmal hilft halt der Glaube.

Die Klassiker sind wohl rotweis, weis-rotgepunktet, orange, gelb-rot und alles was halt auffällt.......schön ist jedenfalls, das alles mal geht oder alles mal nicht geht

gruß degl

Wenns doch welche gäbe, die immer gehen:m


----------



## bsb carp (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

#6 Die Seite ist echt Genial #6

Und ich habe gedacht der Verkäufer Spinnt!|kopfkrat
Dann ist die Lackierung auf Pilkern mit Rot Anglerverarsche!!!|gr:|gr:
Danke für den Hinweis!!!#6

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Schmale (23. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

degl, hast du eig. schon erfahrungsberichte zu den blauleuchtenden lil corkys`?


----------



## degl (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hi,

ich kenne auch nur den "Flurfunk"(Radio Eriwan) und da heisst es:
Es gibt Tage, da sind die der Bringer.......nur welche Tage#c

Also bei richtig dunklen Nächten, oder bei eher Hellen#c

Wisst ihr.....Leudde, ich bin schon beim Brandeln abgeledert worden, von Mitanglern, die überhaupt keine Perlen oder sonstiges, also nur Wurm pur am Haken hatten............

Seit dem verbaue ich die , die noch da sind und mach mir da wirklich keine großen Gedanken, welche spez. Farbe die Teile haben...............sie verhindern jedenfalls das der Wurm nach oben rutscht

gruß degl


----------



## bsb carp (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

|supergri Das ist Top |supergri

Also hab ich nix Falsch genacht indem ich nicht die Teuren Lil-Corkys gekauft habe!!

Aber ne kleine bunte auswahl an billigperlen hab ich!!!

Kann garnicht schiefgehen!!!!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## andrej14 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Moin moin fahre am 6 .10 fürs wochenende raus werde es an der fehmarnsund Brücke versuchen hoffe wir kriegen was. Schönen Gruß aus Vechta


----------



## bsb carp (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

:vik: Noch 6 Tage und der rest von Heute :vik:

Dann ist die Insel drann(Vieleicht auch die Fische so Gott will):q:q

Schöne Grüße aus Bersenbrück zurück!!!!

Gruß Marc


----------



## paulbarsch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

noch 4 tage,dann bin ich auch endlich wieder an der küste! würmer sind schon bestellt

gruss andreas


----------



## Nappo (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo zusammen,
da sich hier alles um das "Wie,Wo,Wann" auf Fehmarn handelt bräuchte ich mal einen Rat von Euch. Zwar fahre ich schon seit mehreren Jahren regelmässig nach Fehmarn in die Brandung,war jedoch noch nie an der Südmole. Eigentlich sollte man doch gerade hier nicht so stark auf Wind und Strömung angewiesen sein,oder? Ist die Angelei eigentlich in diesem Bereich gestattet? Auch am Südstrand war ich noch nie! Hier soll es bei Wind aus südlichen Richtungen im Herbst u. Frühjahr ganz gut gehen!? Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet!

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil,

Thorsten


----------



## D123J (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo Thorsten,

frag doch mal hier:

http://www.fehmarn-angler.net

Hier bekommst du Infos aus erster Hand, da viele Insulaner im Forum aktiv sind.

Jens


----------



## Nappo (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Tag Jens,
danke für Deine Information.
Die Angelei ist dort gestattet!!

Thorsten


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Mit Südmole meinst du die Steinmole an der Hafenausfahrt von Burgstaaken oder ??


----------



## ryboorrro (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Werfen muß man da nicht weit, denn für das Fahrwasser hat man nach ca 20-30 m Weite schon ca. 3m Tiefe!  besser ist es, ein wenig heranzuholen, denn in den Steinpackungen sitzen immer mal wieder schöne Aale!!

Danke für das Bild,Herr Fehmarn-Angler vom Fehmarn-Angler#6


----------



## Nappo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Danke den "Fehmarn Anglern"!!!
Genau diese meine ich!
Wie ich jetzt von Fehmarn Tackle bei der Watti-Bestellung erfahren konnte soll es hier wirklich gut und auch mal garnicht gehen!
Überlege nur gerade von wo du das Bild gemacht hast|kopfkrat
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das die Seite in Richtung Burgstaaken,oder? 
Na,ja,am Montag sind wir wieder dort,dann werden wir das mal testen!!

Viele Grüße,

Thorsten


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Auf dem oberen Bild (Posting 58) fahre ich aus Burgstaaken raus, so würde es aussehen, wenn ich mich auch noch nach hinten umdrehe :m


----------



## Nappo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Tolles Bild|rolleyes
Rechts von dem Häuschen (Cafe?) würden wir es je nach Wetterbedingungen mal versuchen. Soll ja laut "Windfinder" am Montag mit nur noch 5 Knoten pusten!! Kann mir gut vorstellen das man auch in Richtung Hafen,also links des Hauses fängt!?    |kopfkrat


Thorsten


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Du musst schon zwischen Haus und Strand angeln oder etwas an der Mole hochklettern wenn du (vom Wasser aus gesehen) links neben dem Haus am Sandweg oder der Brücke angelst, kommst du nicht ins Tiefe und landest auf Moddergrund....hättest aber evtl. Chance auf einen Aal :g


----------



## Nappo (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Wir werden von Montag bis Freitag auf Fehmarn sein und mal sehen was so geht! 
Auch der Sund welcher im letzten Jahr (Oktober) nicht so viel Fisch brachte meldete einzelne gute Fänge!
Werden auch die Südmole ausprobieren wenn`s Windtechnisch passt.
Danke für die Info,   #6

Thorsten


----------



## Flöteboller (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hi degl
Lese grade das beim Plattfischangeln auch Auftriebsperlen verwendet werden. Frage wie hoch darf der Köder Auftreiben das die Plattfische den Köder noch annehmen? Wenn ich am späten Nachmittag mit Plattfischangeln anfange und im Dunkeln weiter Angeln will um eventuell Dorsche zu Fangen muss ich dann die Montagen wechseln oder kann ich mit den 1,0 Butt Haken die verwende weiter Angeln denn Platte Beißen ja auch im Dunkeln.


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Moin, ich heisse zwar nicht Degl, aber ich hoffe ich darf nichts des do trotz Antworten 
Zur "Krebszeit" lohnt es sich mit grösseren Perlen zu fischen. Da Platten sehr aktiv sind wenn sie einen Köder ins visier genommen haben kannst du ganz beruhigt mit 50-70cm Mundschnüren Fischen. Im Dunken würde ich pers. kleinere Perlen nehmen, aber immer so das wenn sich zu viel Krebse einfinden den Köder nicht unbedingt nach 2 sec. weg ist 
PSie Hakengrösse 1 oder 2 sollte für beides ausreichend sein.


----------



## degl (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Hi degl
> Lese grade das beim Plattfischangeln auch Auftriebsperlen verwendet werden. Frage wie hoch darf der Köder Auftreiben das die Plattfische den Köder noch annehmen? Wenn ich am späten Nachmittag mit Plattfischangeln anfange und im Dunkeln weiter Angeln will um eventuell Dorsche zu Fangen muss ich dann die Montagen wechseln oder kann ich mit den 1,0 Butt Haken die verwende weiter Angeln denn Platte Beißen ja auch im Dunkeln.



Über das "Für und Wieder" von Perlen ist ja schon viel geschrieben worden.......aber wenn die Krebse drohen Sieger zu bleiben sind kräftige Auftriebsperlen manchmal der letzte Ausweg...........Hab mal ein Brandungsvideo von F&F gesehen, wo der eine der Protagonisten fast schon mit "Bojen" fischte und trotzdem Platten und Dorsche fing(mal ohne Bewertung)

Da die Platten ja ihre Augen auf der Oberseite haben, sehen die alles was an Ködern interessant ist

Also ruhig versuchen

gruß degl


----------



## Flöteboller (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo Boedchen und degl Danke für Eure Antworten. degl hatte ich genannt weil er es war der im Beitrag 7 den Vorschlag mit den Großen Perlen gemacht hat. Brandungsangeln mache ich nur im Urlaub einige Jahre habe ich ganz ausgesetzt da war ich ab und zu in Norwegen kann da leider nicht mehr hin der Gesundheit wegen, aus diesen Grund bin ich wieder mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen aber nur während des Urlaubes darum bin ich nicht mehr auf den laufenden. Dank und Gruß an alle Flöteboller


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Hallo Flöteboller,
wie ich sehe sind wir Geogrfisch nicht die Welt auseinander und evtl. hast du ja Lust mal zusammen zum Brandeln zu fahren.
Also Platten jagen bisweilen bis an die oberfläche zum Jagen. Wer schon einmal mit Buttlöffeln oder vom Boot geangelt hat kennt das hinterherschwimmen von Mehreren Platten hinter einer gefangenen. Platten sind schnell , auch wenn sie Platt sind, es sind geschickte Jäger. Also keine Scheu und Versuch macht Klug


----------



## Flöteboller (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fehmarn Brandungsangeln (wann,wie,wo)*

Moin Boedchen
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht nur dieses Jahr komme ich nicht mehr nach Fehmarn zum Angeln. Für den Herbst ist noch mal Dänemark angesagt. Welches Bötersen hast du denn auf den Plan? Von mir zu bis Gütersloh sind über 230 Km. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht hatte ich auch mal ein Boot damit war ich in Norwegen und Spodsbjerg und Fynshaven in Dänemark. Meine Frau hatte eine Knieoperation und konnte nicht lange sitzen im Boot, allein soll man aus Sicherheitsgründen auch nicht rausfahren und dann die Anreise mit Hänger bis Fynshaven oft 5 Std weil im Elbtunnel eine Röhre Renoviert wurde das war mir Stressig. Dann kam noch hinzu das man die meisten Ferienhäuser für eine Woche Buchen musste da hab ich kein sinn mehr drin Gesehen für ein mal Angeln eine Woche das Ferienhaus Mieten. Weil der Motor mehr als 5 Ps hatte und ich keinen Bootschein habe durfte ich damit in Deutschland nicht Fahren hab es dann Verkauft, war alles dran GPS und Echolot. Wenn Du an die Ostsee Fährst hast Du dann immer die gleiche Unterkunft oder suchst Du jedes mal ein neues Quartier. Gruß Flöteboller


----------

